# opinion about trailer Éclipse



## Strawberry frost (Jan 29, 2014)

What do you think of the trailer?
Does this trailer are sustainable? 
It looks good but she strong hi hi???

Tank


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

One thing I always look for is does it have a one peice roof. Then I look at the construction on the inside to check the strenth. The piture (to me) looks like a well built trailer


----------



## Strawberry frost (Jan 29, 2014)

Cincinnati said:


> One thing I always look for is does it have a one peice roof. Then I look at the construction on the inside to check the strenth. The piture (to me) looks like a well built trailer


here is another picture of


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

We have an 2011 Eclipse straight load 2 horse with a tack room and ramp. We like it a lot. We had the smaller 2 horse slant that was supposed to fit horses 15.2 and under, My horse is 15.1 and he was too big, his butt was up against the wall and had to have the window open, he felt claustrophobic! We took it back and traded it for our current one.
I think it was their way to get you to buy the cheaper model, but have heard from others that it wasn't big enough for their horses as well. Customer service is iffy, we had defective windows in our current trailer and took almost 2 years to get them replaced. That being said not sure I would buy another one from them.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I was looking into buying an Eclipse trailer, went and checked them out at an expo in January. They're were nice looking trailers, but did seem a bit small, that one looks like the regular size so you horse probably would have to be under 15h to fit. I didn't like the dressingroom wall, it swings open, and because of that theres a good inch or so under it that I feel like bedding/pee/who knows what would go into the dressing room. The prices also werent as good as I thought. They start out with a great low price, but that doesn't include ANYTHING. To get it to be a more comfortable trailer, with floor mats saddle racks bridle hooks, stuff like that, you're paying thousands more. I decided it wasn't worth the cost to me, it just seemed small and I really didn't like the gap under the dressing wall. That may not bother you, but it made me go buy a featherlite 

If it's used, and decently priced, as long as your horse will fit, I bet you could be happy with it though, just brand new they felt a little overpriced to me.


----------

